# I just wish it would go away



## haybugleo25 (Dec 4, 2014)

I have had this for so many years and it's almost like it was dormant, just sitting there waiting for just the right time to come alive and attack me. The past 4 months of my life have been absolute hell. Living with a stomach ache every minute of everyday. It will keep me up at night. So, now I am not sleeping, can't eat hardly anything, I was only diagnosed a week ago. It's gotten worse over the past week. I started having panic attacks right before Halloween. I've had at least 2 today. This is horrible.

I am pretty good at hiding the pain at school but, when I am at home its all I can do is show how much pain I really am in. Being a high school senior, I am looking forward to the choosing a college and then going there. But, because of the IBS I dont even want to go to college anymore. I feel like my health is more important than going to the dream college that is 6 hours away from home. I just dont know what to do anymore.

i write one of the most well known racing blogs in the country, Racin' Weather and going to the track has now become something I dont want to do anymore because of IBS. Racin' Weather is my life, thats all I did until the pain started getting really bad . I want my life back, I want to feel normal. I want to sleep the whole night through.

The back pain that comes along with this is horrible. It's so bad that I want to cry. I'm just exhausted and in pain. Theres nothing that I can do about this and I really wish that I could. I wish that all the back pain, cramps, shivering (I have poor circulation of blood so yeah I am cold all the time), and at times I sweat like crazy.

I'm serious I wish that we knew a cure to this for good and not just curing the symptoms. It would make everything so much more worth it.

Thanks Again.


----------



## tumara (Dec 29, 2014)

As a fellow high school senior I totally relate to how college effects your condition. The more I think about it the more stressed I get the more pain I'm in so I don't want to do it so I put it off which just stresses me out more. This time of my life where I should be looking forward to finding my dream school is turning into a nightmare of pain and stress that just makes me want to forget about going to school and just stay in my bed not eating anything forever.


----------



## haybugleo25 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, high school has been a journey. Now that the college acceptance letters are coming back and I am getting into colleges its crazy.. I cant think about college right now. The only thing that I can think about is how much pain am I going to be in today? Its sad it really is. Its scary. My doctor has referred me out to a specialist because the symptoms just dont match up anymore. I see the doctor on the 16th of next month. Honestly I am terrified because of what the results will be, I live everyday wishing that somebody will figure it out and help. I feel like I am on one of those mystery diagnosis shows. I am just hoping that I am at the end of the show and this doctor figures it out.,


----------

